# HDR Shootout (HDR Challenge) Caesars Palace/Las Vegas Nevada (Please Try This)



## JRE313 (Aug 31, 2014)

Need more Practice of Post Processing?Here is another edition of a HDR shootout/challenge. This is 7 Exposures of an Interior for Caesars Palace in Las Vegas Nevada. I have not processed this Photo Myself. Go Ahead and Practice and post your results. Also If you missed the previous HDR challenge look for the following title: 

HDR Shootout ST Patricks Cathedral (Please Try this out) Montreal Canada.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8bwok2tsrcndi4w/Ceasars Palace.zip?dl=0

If you are using photomatix and it asks you for exposure values, please choose 1. Here is what the the Place looks like:

Good Luck


----------



## pthrift (Aug 31, 2014)

Again subscribing for later when I am at a pc

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, mine came out all golden so that's obviously not right. I'll have to try again and see what happens.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 31, 2014)

OK, This looks a bit better: That is a very nice lens, also here is a detail from the center of the final photo after PS was finished playing.


----------



## JRE313 (Aug 31, 2014)

dennybeall said:


> OK, This looks a bit better: That is a very nice lens, also here is a detail from the center of the final photo after PS was finished playing.
> View attachment 83300View attachment 83301




much better


----------



## Joe Coulter (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi, i'm new here!  This is my first attempt; I don't know how to get rid of the ghost people, but otherwise I think its OK

Edit: something went a little haywire with the colors here, was supposed to be a little more gold, I'll figure it out in the am!

edit #2 This picture seems a little bit better, more gold


----------



## snerd (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow! Ya'll really like darker images! From a total newb, here's my try...................


----------



## NTD Photography (Sep 26, 2014)

nice


----------

